# Ultegra 6700 Bottom Bracket = BB30?



## TrekUser777 (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay, silly question. I am not mechanically blessed and looking at buying a new frame. The frame has a Bottom Bracket that is BB30 and I have a simple question..will my Shimano 2010 Ultegra 6700 BB work and is it BB30? It is an English Thread if that helps.

The frame I am looking at is a Tarmac SL1.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TrekUser777 said:


> Okay, silly question. I am not mechanically blessed and looking at buying a new frame. The frame has a Bottom Bracket that is BB30 and I have a simple question..will my Shimano 2010 Ultegra 6700 BB work and is it BB30? It is an English Thread if that helps.
> 
> The frame I am looking at is a Tarmac SL1.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


To use your Ultegra crankset in that frame you'll need either BB-30 shims along with BB30 bearings (6806):
http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/785/54/

Or, you can get an adapter that presses into the BB30 shell:
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=29424

IMO the advantage to the shims is that they are relatively easy to remove if you ever wanted to revert back to BB30. The (minor) disadvantage may be that you'll need to get the 6806 bearings press fit in the shell prior to installing the shims.

The advantage to the adapter may be that it's meant to be more permanent, but installation/ removal is trickier, thus the warning that the frame must be in 'good condition'.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Shimano does not make any BB30 stuff, your 2010 Ultegra is hollowtech II, different system. However, I believe they make an adapter kit, so you can use the 6700, hopefully someone w/ more info will comment shortly ...


----------



## TrekUser777 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Everyone, thank you. Exactly what I needed to know...

Most appreciated!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a much better link with what is compatible and what is not.


http://wheelsmfg.com/tech/PDF/shimano-road.pdf


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder if Shimano has this in the works yet.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> Here is a much better link with what is compatible and what is not.
> 
> 
> http://wheelsmfg.com/tech/PDF/shimano-road.pdf


What's so much better about it? It doesn't show the press fit adapter that wheels manufacturing doesn't make, but is a viable option for the OP.


----------

